# Network Is On, Still No Internet?



## OneLowVW

Hi,
I've been experiencing no internet connection for the last week or so. I have no internet to both my computers, xbox, or iphone. 

My router make is SMC, the cable light is on and bright while the traffic light is off. Computer 1 has AVG free installed on it and McAfee Security Scan. Computer 2 has just McAfee Security Scan installed. I could connect to my WiFi and it shows a strong connection, but the pages will just sit there and load forever before finally asking me to retry. 

I spoke to my ISP, and he said it sounds like a firewall is blocking the "traffic". After he said that I remembered on "computer 2" I recently closed a antivirus program (Kaspersky) and seem to have developed this problem shortly after that, and now have deleted it in trying to get my internet back. I have also tried turning windows firewall off on both PCs but no luck. I've also tried resetting the router by pressing the small RESET button at the back. 

I'm sorry if this is unclear, I have some experience in computers but I can not get anything to work here and I'm starting to lose my mind lol. Any help would be highly appreciated. Will update with any info that's requested.

Mike.


----------



## Geoff

The firewall on your PC has nothing to do with it, since you said you also can't connect on your Xbox or phone.  It's an issue with either your router, modem, ISP, or the connection between either one.


----------



## OneLowVW

Hey,
Called my ISP and they claimed it was the router. Just got back from the store and bought a new router/modem. Same thing here is happening, now instead of having a traffic light the new modem has a US light blinking and still no connectivity. 

If anyone has a idea please input!

Thank you for your time,
Mike.


----------



## johnb35

What do you mean router/modem? Are you on dsl or cable internet?  If you have cable and its a combo unit then you need to call your provider so that you can register the mac address of the modem so you can get internet.


----------



## OneLowVW

Hey,
It is a combo unit, with cable internet. I got it directly from Rogers (my ISP) and registered it to my plan on the spot.


----------



## johnb35

Contact your provider again for support since the new modem won't connect either.


----------



## Geoff

OneLowVW said:


> Hey,
> It is a combo unit, with cable internet. I got it directly from Rogers (my ISP) and registered it to my plan on the spot.





johnb35 said:


> Contact your provider again for support since the new modem won't connect either.


+1

If your computers are connected directly to the router/modem and are not wireless, I don't see why it wouldn't work.  Since they sold it to you, they should be able to help you.


----------



## SalamancaSystems

Hi,


Test # 1

Try with ping  

Run/cmd > ping yahoo.com -t 

If you receive a response maybe you have some spyware


Test # 2

Access your router http://192.168.1.1  /  http://192.168.2.1  or (read manual of router) and check your status / WAN connection

Also check if your DHCP function is activated


----------



## OneLowVW

Hi thanks for the reply,
For test #1 with the pinging I got the reply:
"Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again."

Test #2 I got:
DOCSIS Downstream Scanning: Completed
DOCSIS Ranging: In Progress
DOCSIS DHCP: In Progress
DOCSIS TFTP: In Progress
DOCSIS Data Reg Complete: In Progress
DOCSIS Privacy: Disabled

DHCP function is activated.

Hope this can narrow down the issues!
Thank You.


----------



## SalamancaSystems

Hi,


Now try :

1. run / cmd > ipconfig /all  (copy the information)
2. Check or replace (recommended) the cable between your modem and your router.
3. Restart (Turn off /Turn On) your modem and your router


----------



## OneLowVW

Using personal wifi hotspot off my phone to send this lol, here is the ipconfig info:

*Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Mike>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MikesComputer
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless P
CI Adapter(rev.B)
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-95-CF-51-72

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-E4-A1-59
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.150
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1*

There is no cable between the modem and router as it is a combo unit. But I have tried moving the router to different spots in my house, pluging it directly into a cable outlet and no luck. Also, have tried restarting it a few times. I have a tech coming on tuesday to inspect it but if I can get this all sorted out it will save me a cool $100 lol.


----------



## Geoff

OneLowVW said:


> Using personal wifi hotspot off my phone to send this lol, here is the ipconfig info:
> 
> *Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Mike>ipconfig/all
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MikesComputer
> Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> 
> Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless P
> CI Adapter(rev.B)
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-95-CF-51-72
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
> on
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-E4-A1-59
> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.150
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1*
> 
> There is no cable between the modem and router as it is a combo unit. But I have tried moving the router to different spots in my house, pluging it directly into a cable outlet and no luck. Also, have tried restarting it a few times. I have a tech coming on tuesday to inspect it but if I can get this all sorted out it will save me a cool $100 lol.


It really sounds like an ISP issue.  You are getting an IP and everything on the LAN side looks good.


----------



## Agent Smith

US blinking means you have an upstream issue. Have the cable tech check for ingress on the line and make sure it's grounded.


----------



## OneLowVW

Ok, well thanks for the help anyways guys. I guess I just have to fork out the $100 for the tech. 

Happy Holidays,
Mike.


----------



## Geoff

OneLowVW said:


> Ok, well thanks for the help anyways guys. I guess I just have to fork out the $100 for the tech.
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> Mike.


I really don't know why they would charge you for that, it's obviously something wrong on their end or the equipment they sold you.  I know Comcast sends techs out for free.


----------



## Agent Smith

Yeah, I have Comcast and they are free for a tech to come out. Once I had 4 people come out to ID ingress on the line. The 4th guy found it and reran the drop. Problem solved.


----------



## AlienMenace

Is it possible it might be the cable from the wall to the modem. Or it could the cable from the outside also.


----------

